# Gorsefield 1922-1958



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I finally got round to building it - It took 60 hours, spread over 39 days - 
View attachment 688978


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

GORSEFIELD 
O.N. 147177 628g 250n 175.0 x 28.2 x 11.2 feet
T. 3-cyl. by the Lytham Shipbuilding and Engineering Co. Ltd., Lytham.
21.10.1922: Launched by the Lytham Shipbuilding and Engineering Co. Ltd., Lytham (Yard No. 605) for the Zillah Shipping and Carrying Co. Ltd. (William A. Savage Ltd., managers), Liverpool. (It was originally intended to name her ELMFIELD). 
18.12.1922: Registered at Liverpool.
20.12.1922: Completed.
02.08.1949: Owners restyled as the Zillah Shipping Co. Ltd. (William A. Savage Ltd., manager), Liverpool. 
14.6.1958: Arrived at Preston for demolition by T.W.Ward Ltd., Sheffield


----------



## Geoff Medhurst (Jul 22, 2016)

Shipbuilder said:


> I finally got round to building it - It took 60 hours, spread over 39 days -
> View attachment 688978


Lovely job. I note the open wheel location, must have been horrible when the elements didn't smile. Did they throw a tarp over the cage ?


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Geoff Medhurst said:


> Lovely job. I note the open wheel location, must have been horrible when the elements didn't smile. Did they throw a tarp over the cage ?


Thanks - No - they solved the problem early on by fitting an enclosed wheelhouse over it. They also removed the mizzen mast, as the few sails the ship could set originally would probably have been more trouble than they were worth. The model is "as built." You can find pictures of her via a Google search. 
.


----------

